# Happy Birthday Halstaff (EST) !



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Steve !  A little early here, but not back east !


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Steve! Happy B-Day!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

STEVE Happy birthday my friend
hope you and the family have a great day

Jeromy and Zach


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Halstaff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday and many more, Halstaff!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday Halstaff!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Halstaff, hope you had fun.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see your birthday listed...but I have to presume someone knows.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Halstaff, hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! I'm off this morning to the CalHaunts South meeting for our monthly make and take. A great way to spend part of my birthday weekend.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Had our get together last night and opened gifts. What a great birthday for a haunter! I got a bottle of Crystal Head Vodka that comes in the crystal skull, a cordless dremel tool, a bunch of rechargeable batteries and the recharger, money to buy Halloween goodies and topped off with a one of a kind gift. A huge and complete lobster shell for my Pirate display!










What more could a haunter ask for?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That lobster is bad A$$ !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Halstaff. Was that a real lobster?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, it's the shell a real lobster molted. I will be adding him to my Pirate display with this guy once I disconnect his speaker. Great motion but can do without the singing.


----------

